
New cold boot attack affects “nearly all modern computers” - dsr12
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-cold-boot-attack-affects-nearly-all-modern-computers/
======
ryanlol
What’s the “new attack” here?

This seems like a rather standard cold boot attack.

~~~
smittywerben
I'm not in the security area, so I'm wondering the same.

From the article:

> like all previous cold boot attacks, their method requires physical access
> and a special tool to extract leftover RAM.

~~~
ryanlol
>But security researchers from Finnish cyber-security firm F-Secure discovered
that they could disable this feature by modifying firmware settings and steal
data from a computer's RAM after a cold reboot.

I guess this is supposed to be the "new" thing. This is _really_ obvious
though, so calling it a "new attack" seems a bit ridiculous.

The talk wasn't bad though.

------
ankka
Original source [https://blog.f-secure.com/cold-boot-
attacks/](https://blog.f-secure.com/cold-boot-attacks/)

